# Looking to buy Mattel Rrrumbler X3 and Cheetah from 1970's



## jrcarz (Dec 5, 2015)

Would like complete nice original  If anyone has one of these for sale Please call me at 847-401-1332 IL 

Thanks


----------



## ROB HARRIS (Mar 27, 2016)

jrcarz said:


> Would like complete nice original  If anyone has one of these for sale Please call me at 847-401-1332 IL
> 
> Thanks




I have one. It is all original and complete. I was thinking of listing it on Ebay. Make me an offer.


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Rob
I would like to see it can you send me a pic. Give me a call at 847-401-1332 and we can talk about the price.  I am very interested.
Thanks


----------



## jrcarz (Apr 3, 2016)

Still looking for one.  Any help is appreciated.  Please call me with what you have and a price.
Thanks


----------



## jrcarz (Apr 10, 2016)

Still looking for a Mattel X3 Rrrrumbler Riding toy and   Cheetah riding toy.


----------

